# Happy new year with the David Pro



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, happy new year all!
I recieved an amazing slingshot from my friend (the former italian champion, european champion and guinness world recordman) Marco Brunetti, the David Pro by Lumbro.
It's an high accuracy slingshot built with 7075 aeronautic grade aluminium and italian olive wood with a very accurate sight system for a perfect aiming.
I used it to lit the first match of the new year. Also it was my first match light with the tubes.
Enjoy this fantastic slingshot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot! Great slingshot! You have a great friend!!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That is 1 crazy cool catty bud and great shooting aswell 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautifully done !!! And that is a very cool looking slingshot ... you are a lucky fellow to have it.

By the way, I note that you are shooting with a sideways hold, rather than an upright hold the way most folks I have seen shoot with one of those Spanish style slingshots. Have you tried it with the sort of sights those fellows seem to use?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shot! Great slingshot! You have a great friend!!


Thank you Joe! Yes, Brunetti is a good guy and his slingshot is very well designed


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> That is 1 crazy cool catty bud and great shooting aswell
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Beautifully done !!! And that is a very cool looking slingshot ... you are a lucky fellow to have it.
> 
> By the way, I note that you are shooting with a sideways hold, rather than an upright hold the way most folks I have seen shoot with one of those Spanish style slingshots. Have you tried it with the sort of sights those fellows seem to use?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!
That's not a spanish style slingshot. It was designed to be holded in sideways hold so it has the two sight on the side and you can switch them to rigth hold or left hold.
With few practice it could be a very accurate slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Beautifully done !!! And that is a very cool looking slingshot ... you are a lucky fellow to have it.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. did notice those sights on the side, but was unsure how they were meant to be used. You certainly shoot well with it ... but then you seem to shoot well with everything!!! If we were ever in a competition together, I would have to tie one of your hands behind your back! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That slingshot looks very nice and Your shooting is perfect as usual :thumbsup:

Bolts inside forks not affecting anyhow to shooting or longevity of tubes ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> That slingshot looks very nice and Your shooting is perfect as usual :thumbsup:
> Bolts inside forks not affecting anyhow to shooting or longevity of tubes ?


Thanks Kal 
No, they don't. Because, with such flat forks, the slingshot has a very large gap so there isn't any kind of problem.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Genoa !! That slingshot is a sweet addition to the old collection, and the setup keeps a fairly solid excuse to keep some tubes around. :naughty: Ohh and Happy New Year .

Cheers

Matt


----------

